# Schlagerstar Bernd Clüver nach Unfall gestorben



## DER SCHWERE (28 Juli 2011)

Schlagerstar Bernd Clüver nach Unfall gestorben

Berlin - Er war „der Junge mit der Mundharmonika“: Bernd Clüver, der sich mit seinen gefühlvollen Balladen monatelang in den deutschen Hitparaden hielt und zum Platten-Millionär wurde, ist tot. Der Sänger starb in der Nacht zum Donnerstag nach einem häuslichen Unfall im Alter von 63 Jahren, wie der Anwalt Helge Reich im Namen der Familie auf Anfrage in Berlin mitteilte. Clüver lebte auf Mallorca und in Deutschland. Zu seinen Erfolgen gehören Songs wie „Der Kleine Prinz“, „Bevor Du einschläfst“ oder „Das Tor zum Gartender Träume“.







​


Quelle; Bild.de


----------



## Celebs_fan2011 (28 Juli 2011)

Was das wohl sein mag häuslicher Unfall??


----------



## Emilysmummie (28 Juli 2011)

*meiner Mutter wird das gar nicht gefallen  *


----------



## Celebs_fan2011 (28 Juli 2011)

Emilysmummie schrieb:


> *meiner Mutter wird das gar nicht gefallen  *



Spötter


----------



## Franky70 (28 Juli 2011)

Kurz vor der Rente, sowas ist ärgerlich.


----------



## posemuckel (28 Juli 2011)

Franky70 schrieb:


> Kurz vor der Rente, sowas ist ärgerlich.



Sozialverträgliches Ableben.


----------



## Celebs_fan2011 (28 Juli 2011)

Sichs selbst nehmen kennte kein Rentenalter.


----------



## Punisher (28 Juli 2011)

ich mag seine Musik


----------



## posemuckel (28 Juli 2011)

Celebs_fan2011 schrieb:


> Sichs selbst nehmen kennte kein Rentenalter.



Die Worte les' ich wohl, allein den Sinn derselben versteh' ich nicht.


----------



## Franky70 (28 Juli 2011)

Punisher schrieb:


> ich mag seine Musik


Wie uncool!  

Interessant (las ich im TV Videotext):



> Für Aufsehen sorgte Clüver, als er 1978 mit der Single „Mike und sein Freund“ als erster deutscher Schlagersänger über Homosexualität sang. Obwohl das Lied ein Chartserfolg wurde, durfte er damit nicht in der "Hitparade" auftreten. Auch musste er sich gegen Vorwürfe wehren, er sei selber schwul.



Tja, 1978 war eine andere Zeit, trotzdem krass, dass er bei Heck das Lied nicht singen durfte.


----------

